# available tune for 09+ 2.5?



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

Does anyone have a freaking tune for the 09+ 2.5 yet that includes an option for my HEP SRI, or any SRI? I bought my SRI about half a year ago after seeing the dyno results posted, still no tune for this motor? My car is making less than stock power around 4500rpm and doesn't even truly accelerate until 5500+ on stock tuning. Anyone going to provide this service for us or are we just stuck with what we get, tons of parts and no tune?

I guess I may just have to bite the bullet and get the unitronics tune if nothing else is available because I can't stand the 5500 to 6250 rpm increase anymore. What a waste of $500, hell what a waste of $1300

Does unitronics do a trial period? They don't even know if their tune will articulate well to the HEP SRI, and in conversation with them it seems they even doubt the 2.5 dyno's posted from this piece are "realistic".

The noise and the pull from 5500+ to rev limit is nice though, don't get me wrong it sounds smexy. Oh and please no comments to the effect of "any day now" or "hopefully by end of month" or anything. I've been hearing that every single conversation and inquiry for half a year now.

If I sound butt hurt over spending half the cost of a new c2 turbo kit to get nothing other than noise, I AM. Please someone tell me there is an option available or I'm seriously posting up the SRI and spending the $$$ on a c2 turbo kit. Lol $2,000 for a glorified CAI, blanket tune that doesn't articulate, and intake mani.... ouch i wish i could do it over again. Thank god I didn't pay someone to install that god awful block of metal, or I would really be crying (the piece is nice, design is like AGAINST it getting installed though). That stupid lower bolt hole was unreal to get to and torque on, was a real nail biter even though it didn't slip once. Maybe there should be a custom fabricated tool to properly torque this bolt that ya'll could LOAN to people? While you're at it maybe try providing hardware with the intake manifold that actually works as intended too. Anyway, nough bout the mani everyone familiar with it already I guess...

You would think there would be some support for this platform so people, such as myself, don't get screwed and b.) the guys with 09+ 2.5's will buy the product! Am I the only one here that needs this tune? 

Maybe I should post my dyno to show how bad this part really is for the car w/out a tune? I mean is anyone even aware of this problem?


Take my car. I can part with it for a couple weeks easily. I'll drive half way cross country to see this happen and LEAVE it with you for two weeks! I'll even throw in dinner! Someone tell me they are working on this and need my car, tomorrow. Please. Are these actually just being sold to people with older motors? Am I alone? Can't believe its almost 2012 and there's no tune available for this motor from 2009 yet.

If you guys just want to figure out how to cut cheap radius and weld a few plates together, that is fine by me. I just wish I had not been lead on to begin with when I had cash in hand looking for some aftermarket support for my car.

Just to clarify, no I'm not trying to go turbo + intake manifold that is way beyond what I'm looking for in this car, if this part is what it claims to be.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hold on just a little longer. United Motorsports will have a tune very soon. Jeff Atwood has had my '09 Rabbit since april working on the ecu and tuning. He has my car running, driving and boosting. Just working out a few things and she will be good to go. Im running turbo'd with a SRI with 550cc injectors. Driving to H20 Thursday in her


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

Brabbit32 said:


> Hold on just a little longer. United Motorsports will have a tune very soon. Jeff Atwood has had my '09 Rabbit since april working on the ecu and tuning. He has my car running, driving and boosting. Just working out a few things and she will be good to go. Im running turbo'd with a SRI with 550cc injectors. Driving to H20 Thursday in her


Okay well that's nice but stock injectors are my goal. This is my daily of choice and I don't really want to drive on 550's with gas prices the way they are going. I'm not going further than NA if I can max out the stock injectors I'll be happy with this car. As you can tell, I'm getting rather frustrated about this issue. I don't want anyone to LOSE money and I'm not by any means capable of paying for this kind of custom work. Its just after what I've been told in the past, this is the point I am at now with my past expectations and current disappointments.

Am I to infer from your statements that there will be software packages available for the stock injectors or is he starting with big injector packages and going UP from there? I don't even know if this intake mani can make 40hp yet, even though a couple reputable companies claim it does, have yet to see any inclination of it happening on the 09+

In the past with my 24v it was slow at first, then eventually kind of available support. But there was always a freaking tune for the stuff that was available.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

I believe hes doing both stock and upgraded. He told me he was data logging a rabbit with a SRI and nothing else to 8400rpms. He had to put 550's in it because it was running out of fuel with the sri i believe. Making big power though.....


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

Well if I have to run bigger injectors, I'm already in it this far so I'll get over a few mpg city loss. Oh and my car is stock as well. Just HEP SRI, BSH CAI modified to fit (shortened), and a lil beefier dog bone insert. He has to have cams in that thing too if its sucking that much gas... no? So far the pre 09's are making an alleged 230 HP at the crank... but I never did find out if that was the injectors limiting this figure...

I thought I remembered reading the stock injectors being basically maxed out with a few drops to give w/out running wide open constantly. Guess my memory fails me.

Glad to hear of this development and I will be looking for your car!


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

kungfoojesus said:


> if I can max out the stock injectors I'll be happy with this car


I think that won't take much. Even SRI with ECU tune, headers and exhaust will push you past the stock inj.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

zevion said:


> I think that won't take much. Even SRI with ECU tune, headers and exhaust will push you past the stock inj.


kk good to know, guess we're talking lots of peak power then. unless its spinning at 7500 making power all the way there i don't really see how the stock injectors could be maxed out from my past experience with just intake and exhaust manifolds on 4 valve vw's. however, this is purely supposition as I have no experience with the 2.5 really. I digress and look forward to the results but am going to be really peeved if I lose my ass on this intake mani.

Headers sure do suck a lot of fuel outta them cylinders if this is truly the case though! and on stock duration? I'm still apprehensive, no offense bro. I don't plan on running any headers or aftermarket exhaust. Its daily driven and I don't need people confusing my VW for a honda. The mani alone already gives me too much unwanted attention and my car isn't even tuned lol.

Brabbit, can't wait to see the 2.5T. I'll be rolling up in my karmann ghia with flipped axles this year. I wouldn't be caught dead in my rabbit right now... my noisey lil detuned rabbit lol. Also not really trying to rep this part yet that has zero support. Where are you driving from? I'm centrally located and wouldn't mind rolling with =)


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

I understand your concerns. I went all out with my R32 and although it can be driven daily, it's not really a daily driver. I am being much more conservative on my 2.5 build, since my Golf is my daily driver. Jeff Attwood is seeing power well over 7000, even 8K with the SRI and software. That's with stock cams. In any case, I'm going to go with CAI, SRI, ECU, headers and exhaust. And the proof will be on the dyno. But with both UM and C2 posting numbers in other threads, I think over 200 at the wheels is pretty certain.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

Agreed. I just want my rabbit to have good meaty torque curve and some go go rev's for fun on the highway. I'm not breaking another car I still make payments on. Been there, done that. 200WHP would be insane for this car as long as the low end isn't suffering horribly. About as much as this car can keep on the ground stock I'd say.

I've been told by UM about their intake manifold. Its all good, just getting tired of hearing same dang thing every time I ask while my SRI depreciates as I wait to see if I got what I paid for.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kungfoojesus said:


> Does unitronics do a trial period?


they offer a 30 day money back guarantee. so, go ahead and try it out and let us know!




> Maybe I should post my dyno to show how bad this part really is for the car w/out a tune? I mean is anyone even aware of this problem?


maybe you should, we all want to know! 





kungfoojesus said:


> I thought I remembered reading the stock injectors being basically maxed out with a few drops to give w/out running wide open constantly.


 stock injectors should flow enough for SRI apps. maybe they would fail on HIGH rpms (+8k?)
besides there was already a talk on 550cc NA, and the conclusion was that 2.5s are octane limited, so we find no bennefit on more volume.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kungfoojesus said:


> I'll be rolling up in my karmann ghia


you have one?? :O i love em...!!!


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

I may actually try out the tune since its 30 day. I can get 3 dyno pulls locally for $90, albeit a mustang dyno. Would be worth my time just to see what this thing can do w/out a SRI specific tune from unitronics. If nothing else they'll bump up the rev limit so I can at least enjoy the SRI more than 500rpm per gear... hell maybe i'll get lucky and make 200whp and a good power curve and be done with this project finally.

If I post mustang dyno results is everyone going to bish and moan? LOL 

Anyway, yes will be driving the ghia this year. Its not much to look at, more bondo than metal left but it sure is fun w/the super beetle engine swap and modifications =) I love air cooled VW's I think I have like $300 total put into that motor rebuild and its AMAZING (granted it only gets up to about 90mph on the highway). The ghia has its axles flipped and rides like a dump truck, sparks at every bump w/no oil pan and about 1" off the ground! God it looks good doing it though. Around here it is a non issue but out of state it can cause quite a scene knocking out a good 100 yards of road hazard reflector thingies. It just keeps on trucking lol.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kungfoojesus said:


> I may actually try out the tune since its 30 day. I can get 3 dyno pulls locally for $90, albeit a mustang dyno. Would be worth my time just to see what this thing can do w/out a SRI specific tune from unitronics. If nothing else they'll bump up the rev limit so I can at least enjoy the SRI more than 500rpm per gear... hell maybe i'll get lucky and make 200whp and a good power curve and be done with this project finally.
> 
> If I post mustang dyno results is everyone going to bish and moan? LOL
> 
> Anyway, yes will be driving the ghia this year. Its not much to look at, more bondo than metal left but it sure is fun w/the super beetle engine swap and modifications =) I love air cooled VW's I think I have like $300 total put into that motor rebuild and its AMAZING (granted it only gets up to about 90mph on the highway). The ghia has its axles flipped and rides like a dump truck, sparks at every bump w/no oil pan and about 1" off the ground! God it looks good doing it though. Around here it is a non issue but out of state it can cause quite a scene knocking out a good 100 yards of road hazard reflector thingies. It just keeps on trucking lol.


go stage 2 and do the dyno! 

why would anyone bitch? or at least, i wouldnt.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

Alright. Since they are refusing to flash 09+ cars at the show :banghead::banghead::banghead: and for all the bishing and moaning I do about the poor support by UM for this intake mani. I think I will take a lil weekend trip with the lady and see what the stage 2 can do, pronto. Will post up the results asap.

I doubt its going to work out but why not. We enjoy getting out of town on occasional weekends and this is just another excuse to do that. Somehow I doubt its going to end up working out though until a proper tune comes out for this wonder part.

Has anyone at all run this SRI on a standard stage 1/2 tune for the MAF setup MK5's? Hopefully an 07+?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2011)

KungFoo: 
Come see us at H2O (if you're going).

We just sorted a port flashing the '09 rabbit ME17 within the last month.
(no need to pull ecu out of the car)

We put a rough tune into a turbo equipped car, that has a short runner.
Essentially, we have most of the pieces to make proper SRI N/A 2.5 software.

Contrary to 'internet tuner' belief: MAP is better than MAF...
MAP only load measuring on this ecu has added a lot of work to creating various tunes for this application.

re: SRI on car and SRI specific software
Yep. The sri makes a horrible torque curve without proper software fixes in place.
UM has the proven SRI specific tuning. (Actual charts, not just videos of a car on a dyno)
With proper software, low end torque with the SRI equals stock torque. (for all under ~5000rpm)
Gains are above 5000...
Stock injectors will support to around 7200-7400rpm. Beyond here we add larger injectors.
Power is still climbing out past 8000rpm. ([email protected], I know you guys have done some work here, we need to chat ;-) )

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## nightshift1963 (Jun 20, 2011)

no tuning 09+ . that is the only reason why i want to go to h20 is to get the flash that keeps getting promised. 

im with kungfoo on this one


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

nightshift1963 said:


> no tuning 09+ . that is the only reason why i want to go to h20 is to get the flash that keeps getting promised.
> 
> im with kungfoo on this one


:screwy:


----------



## rags2riches (Jan 2, 2010)

Uni, Uni,Uni,Uni,Uni,Uni,Uni. Oh, did I mention you should try unitronic's 09 flash. They are making almost 200 WHP with just an intake, cat back and stage 2 tune. They could prolly do something with the SRI and you could be making 210 or more.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

anyone who has driven my car knows that unitronic stage 2 makes for a fun car! 

and as soon as i can buy a mani (when all options and numbers are on the table) i'll dyno pre and post install along the stage 2.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Btw, driving to h2o I went 330 miles on 3/4 of a tank of fuel. Thats with 550cc injectors and I wasnt taking it easy on her.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

Jeff,

Ty. 

It is good to hear your software package is nearing completion. However, I do not require flash load or polished w/e. If you can bench my ECM sooner than the official release, let me know plz, actually brought it along w/the ghia. I'm at h20 now, in the dumped green ghia that will probably be getting pulled over this year and youtubed by annoyed residents up to wazoo... 







Rags,

Unitronics official stance on the SRI software isn't really clear, since so many people work there. The general opinion I get from them is a.) they're not going to endorse this part and b.) they might be a little but less than enthusiastic about 2.5 tuning, seeing as they're so big and something about parasitic sales... Lots of fancy stuff going on there though, hopefully they have us penciled in somewhere. As soon as I can get out of town I still plan on forking over some cash for at least the 30 day trial period and a few dyno pulls.

Like I said, maybe I'll get lucky and their software will look good on the rollers. Will be interesting to see if the Uni tune fixes the mid range issues w/this thing. Wouldn't mind having a uni stage 2 versus Jeff's tune down the road either, for ****s n grins

Brabbit,

That is some impressive mileage, especially considering its better than stock. That's even better than my ABA swapped rabbit gets... which I thought was amazing. best my MKV ever done stock is about 440 miles on a single tank, but was on highway and 50-55mph the whole way there, on the 16's w/sticky tires.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kungfoojesus said:


> Unitronics official stance on the SRI software isn't really clear, since so many people work there. The general opinion I get from them is a.) they're not going to endorse this part and b.) they might be a little but less than enthusiastic about 2.5 tuning, seeing as they're so big and something about parasitic sales... Lots of fancy stuff going on there though, hopefully they have us penciled in somewhere. As soon as I can get out of town I still plan on forking over some cash for at least the 30 day trial period and a few dyno pulls.
> 
> best my MKV ever done stock is about 440 miles on a single tank, but was on highway and 50-55mph the whole way there, on the 16's w/sticky tires.


Unitronic has the 2.5 on back burner, at least till after H2O. I'll talk to them on wednesday and see what are their plans. As for the intake mani: i have spoken with tech dept and the mikes (mike S and mike Z) and they said that they have been dyno testing their mani on NA cars, studying what makes changes, how it makes em, etc. Yes, they stopped the dev for a bit, but they assured me that they'll pick it up.

And as per the range, going at 70mph on my 6spd, i have gotten as much as 440 miles per tank as well... 31mpg. If i were to go say at 60-65 it would be better... i just dont condone such slow speeds... lol
regardless, i'm getting 350 in city and about 400 in hwy...


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

i don't condone slow speed at all with these engines. You guys saw the photo of those injectors that I took out from my car; full of deposits.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Filled her today and did the math. 28.75 mpg!


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Brabbit32 said:


> Filled her today and did the math. 28.75 mpg!


better than stock with a turbo...:screwy:


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

That's pretty much what I average stock w/70% highway but I redline her 30x a day so uh yeh... Would probably suffer more if motor wasn't constantly retarding but w/e will be fixed w/some tune some day.

That's amazing considering you've about doubled your power, to get that kind of mileage... as good as stock.

What kinda mileage are the mk2 2.5 swaps getting? 44mpg highway? lol


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

yea sounds crazy but when i'm not going into boost i get way better gas mileage then n/a.


----------

